# 𝗜𝗳 𝗬𝗼𝘂 𝗪𝗲𝗿𝗲 𝗜𝗻 𝗔 𝗙𝗶𝗻𝗮𝗻𝗰𝗶𝗮𝗹 𝗦𝗶𝘁𝘂𝗮𝘁𝗶𝗼𝗻, 𝗪𝗼𝘂𝗹𝗱 𝗬𝗼𝘂 𝗕𝗲 𝗜𝗻𝗰𝗹𝗶𝗻𝗲𝗱 𝗧𝗼 𝗕𝘂𝘆 𝗦𝘁𝗼𝗹𝗲𝗻 𝗣𝗿𝗼𝗽𝗲𝗿𝘁𝘆�



## X10E8 (Apr 28, 2021)

𝗜𝗳 𝘆𝗼𝘂 𝘄𝗲𝗿𝗲 𝗶𝗻 𝗮 𝘁𝗶𝗴𝗵𝘁 𝗳𝗶𝗻𝗮𝗻𝗰𝗶𝗮𝗹 𝘀𝗶𝘁𝘂𝗮𝘁𝗶𝗼𝗻, 𝘄𝗼𝘂𝗹𝗱 𝘆𝗼𝘂 𝗯𝗲 𝗶𝗻𝗰𝗹𝗶𝗻𝗲𝗱 𝘁𝗼 𝗯𝘂𝘆 𝘀𝘁𝗼𝗹𝗲𝗻 𝗽𝗿𝗼𝗽𝗲𝗿𝘁𝘆�
(�_�)


----------



## Ewok City (Sep 21, 2020)

No. It's against my moral code to support immoral businesses.


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

Depends, if I get caught with stolen property and it gets confiscated then fk that, if I'm caught with stolen property and it doesn't get confiscated coz I just bought something that is stolen "without my knowledge" then why not.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm not interested in such things. I prefer to earn what I buy, not steal it. If I don't have the money to buy something, I go without.


----------



## ImminentThunder (May 15, 2011)

Not likely. However, there is one exception: if I was responsible for someone else who could not easily take care of themselves, i.e. a child, I’d be more inclined to consider less ethical practices in order to take care of them. Only if there was no other way, though, and there usually is. But, I think that everyone hits their breaking point somewhere, where the need for survival overrides everything else.


----------



## Pretender (Apr 27, 2016)

If you are planning on illegally holding on to someone else's property then at least have the common decency to steal it yourself instead of having someone else do your dirty work for you.


----------



## attic (May 20, 2012)

I think it depends lots. Did I need them? really need them? was it something that might have been of sentimental value to a person?

I don't think property is above everything, so in some cases I might.

It was long ago now, but I sometimes visited a market know to have a lot of stolen things. You don't know, far from all is, but quite a lot is. There I would for example never buy a computer, someone likely had to break in or rob someone for that, and there was likely things of sentimental value, and it is a big loss in money for a lot of people to loose a computer, they might not afford a new and it can mess up lots for them. The computers there are pretty likely to be stolen goods too. Many clothes, trinkets, hygiene products etc are likely not stolen, but one never knows, some of it is likely shoplifted. I would likely buy those things if I had a need even if not that important, the people at that market need an income and it is more likely than not it isn't stolen, and even if it is, it isn't that damaging if a chain lost some deodorant or a dress. It is unlikely someone was harmed, and it has no sentimental value.


----------



## LDLD (Jul 19, 2021)

We cannot always know if it is stolen or not. When it comes to some trinkets - that's one thing, but when it comes to more serious things, it is better to use the services of professionals who will check whether this or that someone else's property is legal at all. If you have decided to sell or rent out your property, then all the more so that everything should be clean and according to the law. That's what these guys are for Residential - Commercial Fixed Fee Conveyancing Solicitors - Suffolk They are professionals in their business, and you can safely trust them. You don't have to worry about your property because competent people will do everything for you. It's much better than burying your head in all sorts of problems. You can only understand this when you get into a lot of trouble.


----------



## Willow Breeze (Aug 6, 2021)

"it isn't that damaging if a chain lost some deodorant or a dress. It is unlikely someone was harmed, and it has no sentimental value."

The poor are _always _harmed by theft from businesses, though it's a hidden harm. Theft causes business costs to go up (e.g., insurance, security, cost to procure goods to sell, ability to provide full-time employment and health care, etc.), which causes prices to go up, which _always _impacts poor and low income people, especially single mothers and their children: the child who is made fun of and / or shunned by his peers because his parent(s) can't afford the things that 'all' the kids have. I know people who haven't even been able to afford shampoo or deodorant, yet have to go to work, or who have to walk several miles to work because they can't afford bus fare because basic necessities have gone up in price. Etc., etc., etc.

Theft _always _has a ripple effect, and the poor are the proverbial canary in the coal mine.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

It depends. If my child is starving and I had to steal an apple from the garden of a filthy rich guy? Would it be fair to the child to ignore it's hunger? *NO!!! *
_In this case_ : Ignore Kant and use utillitarianism all the way.

The basic survival need of the child is above the moral attitude of not stealing.


----------



## 497882 (Nov 6, 2017)

X10E8 said:


> 𝗜𝗳 𝘆𝗼𝘂 𝘄𝗲𝗿𝗲 𝗶𝗻 𝗮 𝘁𝗶𝗴𝗵𝘁 𝗳𝗶𝗻𝗮𝗻𝗰𝗶𝗮𝗹 𝘀𝗶𝘁𝘂𝗮𝘁𝗶𝗼𝗻, 𝘄𝗼𝘂𝗹𝗱 𝘆𝗼𝘂 𝗯𝗲 𝗶𝗻𝗰𝗹𝗶𝗻𝗲𝗱 𝘁𝗼 𝗯𝘂𝘆 𝘀𝘁𝗼𝗹𝗲𝗻 𝗽𝗿𝗼𝗽𝗲𝗿𝘁𝘆�
> (�_�)


First off did I know it was stolen or was it just suspiciously cheap? Second was I buying from someone off like craigliator let go or like walmart/Amazon? How do I know it's stolen?


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

If I was in a tight financial situation, I wouldn't be buying any property.

And knowing it's stolen just sounds like it'd be trouble down the line. So I'll pass.


----------

